
Why fighting about Covid-19’s fatality rate is pointless - neon_evangelion
https://www.thenewatlantis.com/publications/not-as-deadly-as-we-thought
======
DeonPenny
This fully ignored why the fatality rate is important. It's because its the
reason people are in the house in the first place. The lie was the fatality
rate is 3%.

The issue is that no one was given a real choice. Everyone knows though that
given the opportunity and facts that they have a between 5 out of 1000 or 1
out 1000 chance people might not choose to stay inside.

He states immunity passports are controversial, but in reality no one has ever
actually posed the question to society whether they want that not because we
might end up in a situation where citizen and business owner say F it and go
back to things as normal as a majority or a large enough portion of society
that it would cause issues.

